# Does anyone know what breed the middle chicken is?



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

Someone gave me three hens that I gave to my daughter and the eggs are huge! Great layers. Anyone know what breed? They were purchased at tractor supply. Thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She looks like the Red Star I had. Maybe. Being as I was told that was what she was I can only go on what I was told. 

Very human friendly bird.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

Oh thank you Robin


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Red Sex link .


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

I've had red sex links but they were just all red and their eggs were not this big consistently. I give starter/grower feed with oyster shell. I don't give layer feed as I have a mixed flock. The egg barely fits in carton!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

There are different types of red sex link hybrid combinations,it looks like my ISA browns which is a red sex link hybrid.
Red Stars,cinnamon queens,ISA brown all different types of red sex links.
Charts copied from BYC.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

http://www.cacklehatchery.com/redsexlink.html
http://www.cacklehatchery.com/cinnamonpage.html
https://www.meyerhatchery.com/productinfo.a5w?prodID=GBUS


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

One of my ISA browns and a red cross from townline hatchery.Both are a RSL.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

Oh ok. That's great info as I did not know that. Only been chicken crazy for a few years. Lol
I say no more and then.... Well sure you know!!


----------



## anthonydw (Sep 8, 2015)

Red sex link


----------

